# Montella commenta la sconfitta contro la Sampdoria. 24 settembre.



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella a Premium nel post Sampdoria - Milan:" Cosa significa questa sconfitta? Significa che non ci siamo piaciuti. Siamo stati insufficienti. Non riuscivamo a fare nel gioco nel primo tempo. Non c'era lucidità. C'è da capire il perchè. Siamo in costruzione, giovani ma questi risultati non ci piacciono. Dobbiamo reagire. Due sconfitte su sei partite non ci piacciono. Cosa mi ha deluso di più? La prestazione. Dobbiamo capire il perchè è arrivata questa sconfitta. Perchè ho scelto Zapata? Perchè assomigliava al dirimpettaio".
*
Montella a Sky, ridendo:"Siamo stati insufficienti anche sul lato agonistico. Questa sconfitta fa male. A parte poco tempo non siamo mai stati in partita. I calciatori hanno giocato al di sotto delle loro possibilità. Per alcuni è la quinta partita in tre giorni e dobbiamo crescere. Siamo la squadra più giovane della Serie A e serve pazienza per i più giovani. Ma siamo tutti colpevoli e dobbiamo migliorare in atteggiamento e pareggiare almeno il livello agonistico degli avversari. Bisogna prenderla da lezione ma io ho tanta voglia di lavorare e energia da trasmettere. Sono preoccupato? Sono dispiaciuto. Bisogna capire le eventuali cause e lavorarci senza isterismi. Abbiamo una squadra giovane ed i giovani vanno sostenuti. Quando ci sono tanti giovani puoi essere illuso o disilluso. Serve equilibrio. Se dovevo perdere, meglio con la Samp che con altri. E' una tifoseria che mi è rimasta nel cuore. Dobbiamo crescere, queste sconfitte in trasferta non dipendono dagli avversari.*


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium nel post Sampdoria - Milan:" Cosa significa questa sconfitta? Significa che non ci siamo piaciuti. Siamo stati insufficienti. Non riuscivamo a fare nel gioco nel primo tempo. Non c'era lucidità. *C'è da capire il perchè.* Siamo in costruzione, giovani ma questi risultati non ci piacciono. Dobbiamo reagire. Due sconfitte su sei partite non ci piacciono. Cosa mi ha deluso di più? La prestazione. Dobbiamo capire il perchè è arrivata questa sconfitta".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento





Strozzati demente.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium nel post Sampdoria - Milan:" Cosa significa questa sconfitta? Significa che non ci siamo piaciuti. Siamo stati insufficienti. Non riuscivamo a fare nel gioco nel primo tempo. Non c'era lucidità. C'è da capire il perchè. Siamo in costruzione, giovani ma questi risultati non ci piacciono. Dobbiamo reagire. Due sconfitte su sei partite non ci piacciono. Cosa mi ha deluso di più? La prestazione. Dobbiamo capire il perchè è arrivata questa sconfitta".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento



E' estremamente palese che questo non sa assolutamente niente, non ha assolutamente neanche le basi per fare l'allenatore.
Credo farebbe fatica anche in terza categoria


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium nel post Sampdoria - Milan:" Cosa significa questa sconfitta? Significa che non ci siamo piaciuti. Siamo stati insufficienti. Non riuscivamo a fare nel gioco nel primo tempo. Non c'era lucidità. C'è da capire il perchè. Siamo in costruzione, giovani ma questi risultati non ci piacciono. Dobbiamo reagire. Due sconfitte su sei partite non ci piacciono. Cosa mi ha deluso di più? La prestazione. Dobbiamo capire il perchè è arrivata questa sconfitta".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento



********* vattene


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

questo non riconosce manco i suoi errori, ma dove vogliamo andare


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium nel post Sampdoria - Milan:" Cosa significa questa sconfitta? Significa che non ci siamo piaciuti. Siamo stati insufficienti. Non riuscivamo a fare nel gioco nel primo tempo. Non c'era lucidità. C'è da capire il perchè. Siamo in costruzione, giovani ma questi risultati non ci piacciono. Dobbiamo reagire. Due sconfitte su sei partite non ci piacciono. Cosa mi ha deluso di più? La prestazione. Dobbiamo capire il perchè è arrivata questa sconfitta. Perchè ho scelto Zapata? Perchè assomigliava al dirimpettaio".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento




Ma la risposta su Zapata?

.....


----------



## Ermenegildo (24 Settembre 2017)

Zapata per Musacchio magari è stata decisiva come c.agata?


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium nel post Sampdoria - Milan:" Cosa significa questa sconfitta? Significa che non ci siamo piaciuti. Siamo stati insufficienti. Non riuscivamo a fare nel gioco nel primo tempo. Non c'era lucidità. C'è da capire il perchè. *Siamo in costruzione*, giovani ma questi risultati non ci piacciono. Dobbiamo reagire. Due sconfitte su sei partite non ci piacciono. Cosa mi ha deluso di più? La prestazione. Dobbiamo capire il perchè è arrivata questa sconfitta".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento



Saremo in costruzione finché non cambieremo capo cantiere. Spero presto.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Settembre 2017)

Zapata solo contro il rijeka pui farlo giocare... Abate idem... Non è una questione di lucidità, ma di competenza... cosa che tu non hai!!!


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma la risposta su Zapata?
> 
> .....



E' pazzesco, è un mix tra allegri ed inzaghi.


----------



## Petrecte (24 Settembre 2017)

Appena si trova equilibrio questo fenomeno cambia ..... è propio inadatto....


----------



## Ermenegildo (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma la risposta su Zapata?
> 
> .....


Cntro Messi in difesa farebbe giocare Suso..gli assomiglia...


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium nel post Sampdoria - Milan:" Cosa significa questa sconfitta? Significa che non ci siamo piaciuti. Siamo stati insufficienti. Non riuscivamo a fare nel gioco nel primo tempo. Non c'era lucidità. C'è da capire il perchè. Siamo in costruzione, giovani ma questi risultati non ci piacciono. Dobbiamo reagire. Due sconfitte su sei partite non ci piacciono. Cosa mi ha deluso di più? La prestazione. Dobbiamo capire il perchè è arrivata questa sconfitta. *Perchè ho scelto Zapata? Perchè assomigliava al dirimpettaio*".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento



Post partita giusto per scherzare, bravo.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

allenatore miracolato da simeone e prandelli


----------



## krull (24 Settembre 2017)

Questo non sa che pesci pigliare e praticamente lo ammette pure. Una societa capace questa cosa la recepisce immediatamente e manda via a pedate questo invertebrato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Settembre 2017)

Questo è ritardato


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma la risposta su Zapata?
> 
> .....



Si permette pure di prendere in giro questo qua.

Ma chi ca**o si crede di essere.
Fosse a Roma l'avrebbero già giustamente corcato lasciandolo zoppo.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

*Montella a Sky, ridendo:"Siamo stati insufficienti anche sul lato agonistico. Questa sconfitta fa male. A parte poco tempo non siamo mai stati in partita. I calciatori hanno giocato al di sotto delle loro possibilità. Per alcuni è la quinta partita in tre giorni e dobbiamo crescere. Siamo la squadra più giovane della Serie A e serve pazienza per i più giovani. Ma siamo tutti colpevoli e dobbiamo migliorare in atteggiamento e pareggiare almeno il livello agonistico degli avversari. Bisogna prenderla da lezione ma io ho tanta voglia di lavorare e energia da trasmettere. Sono preoccupato? Sono dispiaciuto. Bisogna capire le eventuali cause e lavorarci senza isterismi. Abbiamo una squadra giovane ed i giovani vanno sostenuti. Quando ci sono tanti giovani puoi essere illuso o disilluso. Serve equilibrio. Se dovevo perdere, meglio con la Samp che con altri. E' una tifoseria che mi è rimasta nel cuore. Dobbiamo crescere, queste sconfitte in trasferta non dipendono dagli avversari. *


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium nel post Sampdoria - Milan:" Cosa significa questa sconfitta? Significa che non ci siamo piaciuti. Siamo stati insufficienti. Non riuscivamo a fare nel gioco nel primo tempo. Non c'era lucidità. C'è da capire il perchè. Siamo in costruzione, giovani ma questi risultati non ci piacciono. Dobbiamo reagire. Due sconfitte su sei partite non ci piacciono. Cosa mi ha deluso di più? La prestazione. Dobbiamo capire il perchè è arrivata questa sconfitta. Perchè ho scelto Zapata? Perchè assomigliava al dirimpettaio".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento





Admin ha scritto:


> Ma la risposta su Zapata?
> 
> .....



Gli assomigliava talmente tanto che, pensando fosse lui stesso, gli ha passato la palla.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium nel post Sampdoria - Milan:" Cosa significa questa sconfitta? Significa che non ci siamo piaciuti. Siamo stati insufficienti. Non riuscivamo a fare nel gioco nel primo tempo. Non c'era lucidità. C'è da capire il perchè. Siamo in costruzione, giovani ma questi risultati non ci piacciono. Dobbiamo reagire. Due sconfitte su sei partite non ci piacciono. Cosa mi ha deluso di più? La prestazione. Dobbiamo capire il perchè è arrivata questa sconfitta. *Perchè ho scelto Zapata? Perchè assomigliava al dirimpettaio*".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento



Prende pure per il culo... Robe da sputargli in faccia


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montella a Sky, ridendo:"Siamo stati insufficienti anche sul lato agonistico. Questa sconfitta fa male. A parte poco tempo non siamo mai stati in partita. I calciatori hanno giocato al di sotto delle loro possibilità. Per alcuni è la quinta partita in tre giorni e dobbiamo crescere. Siamo la squadra più giovane della Serie A e serve pazienza per i più giovani. Ma siamo tutti colpevoli e dobbiamo migliorare in atteggiamento e pareggiare almeno il livello agonistico degli avversari. Bisogna prenderla da lezione ma io ho tanta voglia di lavorare e energia da trasmettere. Sono preoccupato? Sono dispiaciuto. Bisogna capire le eventuali cause e lavorarci senza isterismi. Abbiamo una squadra giovane ed i giovani vanno sostenuti. Quando ci sono tanti giovani puoi essere illuso o disilluso. Serve equilibrio. Se dovevo perdere, meglio con la Samp che con altri. E' una tifoseria che mi è rimasta nel cuore. Dobbiamo crescere, queste sconfitte in trasferta non dipendono dagli avversari. *



Sparati maledetto

Mi fai schifo


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Su Sky questo ********* ride e fa battute sul suo passato alla Sampdoria
Cacciamolo, questo ci sta sabotando dall'interno su direttive di "qualcuno"


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montella a Sky, ridendo:"Siamo stati insufficienti anche sul lato agonistico. Questa sconfitta fa male. A parte poco tempo non siamo mai stati in partita. I calciatori hanno giocato al di sotto delle loro possibilità. Per alcuni è la quinta partita in tre giorni e dobbiamo crescere. Siamo la squadra più giovane della Serie A e serve pazienza per i più giovani. Ma siamo tutti colpevoli e dobbiamo migliorare in atteggiamento e pareggiare almeno il livello agonistico degli avversari. Bisogna prenderla da lezione ma io ho tanta voglia di lavorare e energia da trasmettere. Sono preoccupato? Sono dispiaciuto. Bisogna capire le eventuali cause e lavorarci senza isterismi. Abbiamo una squadra giovane ed i giovani vanno sostenuti. Quando ci sono tanti giovani puoi essere illuso o disilluso. Serve equilibrio. Se dovevo perdere, meglio con la Samp che con altri. E' una tifoseria che mi è rimasta nel cuore. Dobbiamo crescere, queste sconfitte in trasferta non dipendono dagli avversari. *



Mai una mea culpa sempre ad arrampicasi sugli specchi. Che squallido sto cesso


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montella a Sky, ridendo:"Siamo stati insufficienti anche sul lato agonistico. Questa sconfitta fa male. A parte poco tempo non siamo mai stati in partita. I calciatori hanno giocato al di sotto delle loro possibilità. Per alcuni è la quinta partita in tre giorni e dobbiamo crescere. Siamo la squadra più giovane della Serie A e serve pazienza per i più giovani. Ma siamo tutti colpevoli e dobbiamo migliorare in atteggiamento e pareggiare almeno il livello agonistico degli avversari. Bisogna prenderla da lezione ma io ho tanta voglia di lavorare e energia da trasmettere. Sono preoccupato? Sono dispiaciuto. Bisogna capire le eventuali cause e lavorarci senza isterismi. Abbiamo una squadra giovane ed i giovani vanno sostenuti. Quando ci sono tanti giovani puoi essere illuso o disilluso. Serve equilibrio. Se dovevo perdere, meglio con la Samp che con altri. E' una tifoseria che mi è rimasta nel cuore. Dobbiamo crescere, queste sconfitte in trasferta non dipendono dagli avversari. *



Questo sta godendo come un maiale a vederci perdere


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium nel post Sampdoria - Milan:" Cosa significa questa sconfitta? Significa che non ci siamo piaciuti. Siamo stati insufficienti. Non riuscivamo a fare nel gioco nel primo tempo. Non c'era lucidità. C'è da capire il perchè. Siamo in costruzione, giovani ma questi risultati non ci piacciono. Dobbiamo reagire. Due sconfitte su sei partite non ci piacciono. Cosa mi ha deluso di più? La prestazione. Dobbiamo capire il perchè è arrivata questa sconfitta. Perchè ho scelto Zapata? Perchè assomigliava al dirimpettaio".
> *
> Montella a Sky, ridendo:"Siamo stati insufficienti anche sul lato agonistico. Questa sconfitta fa male. A parte poco tempo non siamo mai stati in partita. I calciatori hanno giocato al di sotto delle loro possibilità. Per alcuni è la quinta partita in tre giorni e dobbiamo crescere. Siamo la squadra più giovane della Serie A e serve pazienza per i più giovani. Ma siamo tutti colpevoli e dobbiamo migliorare in atteggiamento e pareggiare almeno il livello agonistico degli avversari. Bisogna prenderla da lezione ma io ho tanta voglia di lavorare e energia da trasmettere. Sono preoccupato? Sono dispiaciuto. Bisogna capire le eventuali cause e lavorarci senza isterismi. Abbiamo una squadra giovane ed i giovani vanno sostenuti. Quando ci sono tanti giovani puoi essere illuso o disilluso. Serve equilibrio. Se dovevo perdere, meglio con la Samp che con altri. E' una tifoseria che mi è rimasta nel cuore. Dobbiamo crescere, queste sconfitte in trasferta non dipendono dagli avversari.*



.


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Settembre 2017)

Comunque mi sembra ci sia un'ossessione assurda per le dichiarazioni di quest'uomo. Per me può andare in conferenza e dichiarare quello che gli pare, quello che mi importa è come mette in campo la squadra. Oggi l'ha messa malissimo e quindi va criticato. Tutto il resto importa zero per quanto mi riguarda. Non è che se uno va da Sky e sorride significa che fa lo stesso con la squadra.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montella a Sky, ridendo:"Siamo stati insufficienti anche sul lato agonistico. Questa sconfitta fa male. A parte poco tempo non siamo mai stati in partita. I calciatori hanno giocato al di sotto delle loro possibilità. Per alcuni è la quinta partita in tre giorni e dobbiamo crescere. Siamo la squadra più giovane della Serie A e serve pazienza per i più giovani. Ma siamo tutti colpevoli e dobbiamo migliorare in atteggiamento e pareggiare almeno il livello agonistico degli avversari. Bisogna prenderla da lezione ma io ho tanta voglia di lavorare e energia da trasmettere. Sono preoccupato? Sono dispiaciuto. Bisogna capire le eventuali cause e lavorarci senza isterismi. Abbiamo una squadra giovane ed i giovani vanno sostenuti. Quando ci sono tanti giovani puoi essere illuso o disilluso. Serve equilibrio. Se dovevo perdere, meglio con la Samp che con altri. E' una tifoseria che mi è rimasta nel cuore. Dobbiamo crescere, queste sconfitte in trasferta non dipendono dagli avversari. *



Come al solito autocritica ZERO. L'ultima parte poi non è nemmeno commentabile. Io ormai questo non lo reggo più.


----------



## de sica (24 Settembre 2017)

E ride.. ride.. bah
Ti farei passare io la voglia di ridere pezzo di melma


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montella a Sky, ridendo:"Siamo stati insufficienti anche sul lato agonistico. Questa sconfitta fa male. A parte poco tempo non siamo mai stati in partita. I calciatori hanno giocato al di sotto delle loro possibilità. Per alcuni è la quinta partita in tre giorni e dobbiamo crescere. Siamo la squadra più giovane della Serie A e serve pazienza per i più giovani. Ma siamo tutti colpevoli e dobbiamo migliorare in atteggiamento e pareggiare almeno il livello agonistico degli avversari. Bisogna prenderla da lezione ma io ho tanta voglia di lavorare e energia da trasmettere. Sono preoccupato? Sono dispiaciuto. Bisogna capire le eventuali cause e lavorarci senza isterismi. Abbiamo una squadra giovane ed i giovani vanno sostenuti. Quando ci sono tanti giovani puoi essere illuso o disilluso. Serve equilibrio. Se dovevo perdere, meglio con la Samp che con altri. E' una tifoseria che mi è rimasta nel cuore. Dobbiamo crescere, queste sconfitte in trasferta non dipendono dagli avversari. *



Mediocrità 100%


----------



## edoardo (24 Settembre 2017)

In pratica non ha detto nulla,non ha in testa nessun modulo da adottare,eppure i giocatori li ha,poi fa uscire abate ed entra BORINI.Spero lo mettano sotto tutela.Spero veramente.


----------



## krull (24 Settembre 2017)

Ride...lui ride...


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

Deve scusarsi per la frase su Zapata. Possibilmente senza ridere.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Settembre 2017)

Un po' di autocritica a volte no?


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma pazienza de che brutto ******* che ti hanno messo in mano un investimento da un miliardo?
Oltre che le speranze di gente che si spacca il culo tutta la settimana e per cui il calcio è una delle poche gioie e valvole di sfogo?


Vergognati maledetto.


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Settembre 2017)

Mi sento preso per il deretano onestamente. .azzoo ridi?!


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Comunque mi sembra ci sia un'ossessione assurda per le dichiarazioni di quest'uomo. Per me può andare in conferenza e dichiarare quello che gli pare, quello che mi importa è come mette in campo la squadra. Oggi l'ha messa malissimo e quindi va criticato. Tutto il resto importa zero per quanto mi riguarda. Non è che se uno va da Sky e sorride significa che fa lo stesso con la squadra.



Non è accettabile che dopo l'ennesima figura di m... questo vada li a ridacchiare
E' un atteggiamento che delinea benissimo Montella: incapace, arrogante, sabotatore e con zero rispetto dei tifosi


----------



## Igniorante (24 Settembre 2017)

La battuta su Zapata è vergognosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bisogna prenderla da lezione ma io ho tanta voglia di lavorare e energia da trasmettere. *



Per come l'ha detto, per le parole e i ltono che ha usato, a me è sembrato un messaggio alla società. Ha proprio specificato come lui ha "ancora" delle cose da trasmettere.

Non so, forse l'eventualità di un esonero non è così utopistico come potrebbe sembrare, può darsi che qualche lamentela dai piani altissimi gli sia già arrivata per davvero.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

“Se proprio dobbiamo perdere meglio con la Samp che con qualcun altro, visto che è una città e una tifoseria che mi stanno nel cuore”
MIO DIO


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> “Se proprio dobbiamo perdere meglio con la Samp che con qualcun altro, visto che è una città e una tifoseria che mi stanno nel cuore”
> MIO DIO



Ma ci rendiamo conto? Ma come si fa a difendere questo maiale?
Questo vuole rovinare i piani futuri della società, lo fa apposta


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium nel post Sampdoria - Milan:" Cosa significa questa sconfitta? Significa che non ci siamo piaciuti. Siamo stati insufficienti. Non riuscivamo a fare nel gioco nel primo tempo. Non c'era lucidità. C'è da capire il perchè. Siamo in costruzione, giovani ma questi risultati non ci piacciono. Dobbiamo reagire. Due sconfitte su sei partite non ci piacciono. Cosa mi ha deluso di più? La prestazione. Dobbiamo capire il perchè è arrivata questa sconfitta. Perchè ho scelto Zapata? Perchè assomigliava al dirimpettaio".
> *
> Montella a Sky, ridendo:"Siamo stati insufficienti anche sul lato agonistico. Questa sconfitta fa male. A parte poco tempo non siamo mai stati in partita. I calciatori hanno giocato al di sotto delle loro possibilità. Per alcuni è la quinta partita in tre giorni e dobbiamo crescere. Siamo la squadra più giovane della Serie A e serve pazienza per i più giovani. Ma siamo tutti colpevoli e dobbiamo migliorare in atteggiamento e pareggiare almeno il livello agonistico degli avversari. Bisogna prenderla da lezione ma io ho tanta voglia di lavorare e energia da trasmettere. Sono preoccupato? Sono dispiaciuto. Bisogna capire le eventuali cause e lavorarci senza isterismi. Abbiamo una squadra giovane ed i giovani vanno sostenuti. Quando ci sono tanti giovani puoi essere illuso o disilluso. Serve equilibrio. Se dovevo perdere, meglio con la Samp che con altri. E' una tifoseria che mi è rimasta nel cuore. Dobbiamo crescere, queste sconfitte in trasferta non dipendono dagli avversari.*



Questo ci allena contro.
Questo ci allena contro.
Questo ci ALLENA CONTRO.


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> “Se proprio dobbiamo perdere meglio con la Samp che con qualcun altro, visto che è una città e una tifoseria che mi stanno nel cuore”
> MIO DIO



Da brividi.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questo ci allena contro.
> Questo ci allena contro.
> Questo ci ALLENA CONTRO.



.


----------



## ARKANA (24 Settembre 2017)

Che mentalità da perdente, 0 personalità, è quasi felice di avere perso contro la Sampdoria, sfotte e noi non lo cacciamo in seduta stante?!?!?!


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2017)

adesso posso dirlo 
*io ve l'avevo detto*
ma non ieri quando è uscita la formazione
ma non quest'estate quando ha rinnovato
ma non quando ha firmato con noi l'anno scorso
io ve l'avevo detto fin da quando ci allenava ancora allegri e tutti volevano questo qui
io lo sapevo che avremmo fatto questa fine


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> “Se proprio dobbiamo perdere meglio con la Samp che con qualcun altro, visto che è una città e una tifoseria che mi stanno nel cuore”
> MIO DIO



Ma non si vergogna?!


----------



## sballotello (24 Settembre 2017)

admin ha scritto:


> montella a premium nel post sampdoria - milan:" cosa significa questa sconfitta? Significa che non ci siamo piaciuti. Siamo stati insufficienti. Non riuscivamo a fare nel gioco nel primo tempo. Non c'era lucidità. C'è da capire il perchè. Siamo in costruzione, giovani ma questi risultati non ci piacciono. Dobbiamo reagire. Due sconfitte su sei partite non ci piacciono. Cosa mi ha deluso di più? La prestazione. Dobbiamo capire il perchè è arrivata questa sconfitta. Perchè ho scelto zapata? Perchè assomigliava al dirimpettaio".
> *
> montella a sky, ridendo:"siamo stati insufficienti anche sul lato agonistico. Questa sconfitta fa male. A parte poco tempo non siamo mai stati in partita. I calciatori hanno giocato al di sotto delle loro possibilità. Per alcuni è la quinta partita in tre giorni e dobbiamo crescere. Siamo la squadra più giovane della serie a e serve pazienza per i più giovani. Ma siamo tutti colpevoli e dobbiamo migliorare in atteggiamento e pareggiare almeno il livello agonistico degli avversari. Bisogna prenderla da lezione ma io ho tanta voglia di lavorare e energia da trasmettere. Sono preoccupato? Sono dispiaciuto. Bisogna capire le eventuali cause e lavorarci senza isterismi. Abbiamo una squadra giovane ed i giovani vanno sostenuti. Quando ci sono tanti giovani puoi essere illuso o disilluso. Serve equilibrio. Se dovevo perdere, meglio con la samp che con altri. E' una tifoseria che mi è rimasta nel cuore. Dobbiamo crescere, queste sconfitte in trasferta non dipendono dagli avversari.*



da licenziare in diretta senza fargli finire neanche la conferenza.


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

a me ricorda molto Deboer, l'inter sua giocava (non giocava) nello stesso identico modo, sterilissimo possesso palla con gente fermissima.
appena han preso pioli l'inter se ve lo ricordate ha cambiato completamente registro, anche sul piano del gioco e dell'atteggiamento, per poi crollare inspiegabilmente e senza apparente motivo , ma finchè è durata era una signora squadra.


----------



## ultràinside (24 Settembre 2017)

Mi sto convincendo sempre di più , che non sa cosa fare e cosa dire, ma...
In campo, ci vanno i giocatori, non vedo alcun vero impegno, sembra vadano a giocare amichevoli...

Inizio ad avere strani pensieri...


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium nel post Sampdoria - Milan:" Cosa significa questa sconfitta? Significa che non ci siamo piaciuti. Siamo stati insufficienti. Non riuscivamo a fare nel gioco nel primo tempo. Non c'era lucidità. C'è da capire il perchè. Siamo in costruzione, giovani ma questi risultati non ci piacciono. Dobbiamo reagire. Due sconfitte su sei partite non ci piacciono. Cosa mi ha deluso di più? La prestazione. Dobbiamo capire il perchè è arrivata questa sconfitta. Perchè ho scelto Zapata? Perchè assomigliava al dirimpettaio".
> *
> Montella a Sky, ridendo:"Siamo stati insufficienti anche sul lato agonistico. Questa sconfitta fa male. A parte poco tempo non siamo mai stati in partita. I calciatori hanno giocato al di sotto delle loro possibilità. Per alcuni è la quinta partita in tre giorni e dobbiamo crescere. Siamo la squadra più giovane della Serie A e serve pazienza per i più giovani. Ma siamo tutti colpevoli e dobbiamo migliorare in atteggiamento e pareggiare almeno il livello agonistico degli avversari. Bisogna prenderla da lezione ma io ho tanta voglia di lavorare e energia da trasmettere. Sono preoccupato? Sono dispiaciuto. Bisogna capire le eventuali cause e lavorarci senza isterismi. Abbiamo una squadra giovane ed i giovani vanno sostenuti. Quando ci sono tanti giovani puoi essere illuso o disilluso. Serve equilibrio. Se dovevo perdere, meglio con la Samp che con altri. E' una tifoseria che mi è rimasta nel cuore. Dobbiamo crescere, queste sconfitte in trasferta non dipendono dagli avversari.*


No vi prego, ditemi che non l'ha detto veramente. Questo è da esonerare in tronco. Ma vi rendete conto che ha palesemente dichiarato di essere contento per la Samp che gli è rimasta nel cuore?


----------



## vitrich86 (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella a Premium nel post Sampdoria - Milan:" Cosa significa questa sconfitta? Significa che non ci siamo piaciuti. Siamo stati insufficienti. Non riuscivamo a fare nel gioco nel primo tempo. Non c'era lucidità. C'è da capire il perchè. Siamo in costruzione, giovani ma questi risultati non ci piacciono. Dobbiamo reagire. Due sconfitte su sei partite non ci piacciono. Cosa mi ha deluso di più? La prestazione. Dobbiamo capire il perchè è arrivata questa sconfitta. Perchè ho scelto Zapata? Perchè assomigliava al dirimpettaio".
> *
> Montella a Sky, ridendo:"Siamo stati insufficienti anche sul lato agonistico. Questa sconfitta fa male. A parte poco tempo non siamo mai stati in partita. I calciatori hanno giocato al di sotto delle loro possibilità. Per alcuni è la quinta partita in tre giorni e dobbiamo crescere. Siamo la squadra più giovane della Serie A e serve pazienza per i più giovani. Ma siamo tutti colpevoli e dobbiamo migliorare in atteggiamento e pareggiare almeno il livello agonistico degli avversari. Bisogna prenderla da lezione ma io ho tanta voglia di lavorare e energia da trasmettere. Sono preoccupato? Sono dispiaciuto. Bisogna capire le eventuali cause e lavorarci senza isterismi. Abbiamo una squadra giovane ed i giovani vanno sostenuti. Quando ci sono tanti giovani puoi essere illuso o disilluso. Serve equilibrio. Se dovevo perdere, meglio con la Samp che con altri. E' una tifoseria che mi è rimasta nel cuore. Dobbiamo crescere, queste sconfitte in trasferta non dipendono dagli avversari.*



vai a nasconderti ridolini, faresti defecare anche in terza categoria.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

non mi sono mai soffermato sulle dichaiazioni post partite, ma questa é proprio agghiacciante..


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Da tifoso mi vergogno che questo inetto sia l'allenatore della mia squadra
E mi sento anche preso per il culo da questo maiale


----------



## singer (24 Settembre 2017)

Inadeguato. Un allenatore inadeguato, che non è dotato della profondità intellettuale e psicologica per comprendere le ragioni del fallimento della sua idea di gioco applicata a questa squadra. Non è in grado di comprendere, o per lo meno non si sforza di comprendere per pigrizia e sciatteria, o forse per autoreferenziale arroganza: e i mesi nella panchina della samp lo dimostrano. 
Non se ne può più: non si perda ulteriore tempo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> * Se dovevo perdere, meglio con la Samp che con altri. E' una tifoseria che mi è rimasta nel cuore.*



Ma stiamo scherzando? Questo ci sta prendendo per il culo...

Dovrebbe chiedere scusa a tutta la nostra tifoseria per la prestazione indecente di oggi e invece sta a pensare ai tifosi della Sampdoria.


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

Desolante ritrovarsi con un allenatore del genere


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Settembre 2017)

Dichiarazioni su Zapata e sulla Sampdoria DELIRANTI.
Come sempre ZERO autocritica.

Era dai tempi di Inzaghi che non mi sentivo così preso per il culo


----------



## Smoking Bianco Kakà (24 Settembre 2017)

dopo solo stare zitto ed ammettere che il primo a non esere da Milan è lui


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2017)

Ci hanno distrutto col ritmo. Non ci abbiamo capito nulla.
Giampaolo l'ha preparata meglio, poco da aggiungere.


----------



## Casnop (24 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per come l'ha detto, per le parole e i ltono che ha usato, a me è sembrato un messaggio alla società. Ha proprio specificato come lui ha "ancora" delle cose da trasmettere.
> 
> Non so, forse l'eventualità di un esonero non è così utopistico come potrebbe sembrare, può darsi che qualche lamentela dai piani altissimi gli sia già arrivata per davvero.


Più che una lamentela, avrà letto le dichiarazioni nel dopo partita di Fassone. Purtroppo per lui, chiarissime. È stato ufficialmente ammonito.


----------



## Smoking Bianco Kakà (24 Settembre 2017)

E verrà espulso dopo la gara con la Roma.


----------



## Casnop (24 Settembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci hanno distrutto col ritmo. Non ci abbiamo capito nulla.
> Giampaolo l'ha preparata meglio, poco da aggiungere.


Si, ritmo ed organizzazione tattica, di alto livello. La squadra non ha la forza di reagire a cambi di ritmo e di gioco da un match all'altro, e va in difficoltà. Siamo poco preparati mentalmente a questi tour de force. Qui c'è l'inesperienza dei giocatori, ma anche l'impreparazione dell'allenatore, che deve allenare anche mentalmente la squadra. Situazione da affrontare e risolvere, alla svelta.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Ci hanno distrutto col ritmo. Non ci abbiamo capito nulla.*
> Giampaolo l'ha preparata meglio, poco da aggiungere.



E' così. 
Però se da 7-8 mesi (considero anche la seconda parte della scorsa stagione) giochiamo sempre sotto ritmo rispetto agli avversari qualche problema al di fuori delle questioni tecnico-tattiche c'è.
Se poi penso che normalmente le squadre di Montella partono a razzo e poi crollano nel finale mi preoccupo ancora di più


----------



## cubase55 (24 Settembre 2017)

Vedo già insulti e non molto celati... E termini che non ho mai usato per nessuno. Io dico che Montella è inadeguato non perchè non capisca molto di calcio ma perchè assemblare una squadra è la cosa più difficile . Motivarla ancora di più. Può darsi che, se non viene rimosso, alla fine riesca a trovare la soluzione ma per gli obiettivi che la Società si è data ( entrare in Champions) il tempo è tiranno. 
Tutto sommato ha ragione: se si perde in questo modo con la Samp i tifosi pur critici sopportano ( anche molti di questo forum) ma se si perde in questo modo con l?Inter voglio vedere che succede..


----------



## Smoking Bianco Kakà (24 Settembre 2017)

Se succede con l' inter montella è meglio che scappi sulla Luna


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' così.
> Però se da 7-8 mesi (considero anche la seconda parte della scorsa stagione) giochiamo sempre sotto ritmo rispetto agli avversari qualche problema al di fuori delle questioni tecnico-tattiche c'è.
> Se poi penso che normalmente le squadre di Montella partono a razzo e poi crollano nel finale mi preoccupo ancora di più



A montella piace un calcio palleggiato e ragionato. O lo ami o lo odi.
Mai viste le sue squadre far la guerra.


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Settembre 2017)

e contro la Roma come la mettiamo....se non giochiamo come oggi ne prendiamo 7..

ti do un suggerimento ,artista della risata ad minkiam , riguardati TUTTE le partite del Milan e ripeti come un mantra :

DOVE HO SBAGLIATO , DOVE HO SBAGLIATO e vedrai che alla fine magari ci arrivi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Mi sto convincendo sempre di più , che non sa cosa fare e cosa dire, ma...
> In campo, ci vanno i giocatori, non vedo alcun vero impegno, sembra vadano a giocare amichevoli...
> 
> Inizio ad avere strani pensieri...



Strani pensieri, del tipo?


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Settembre 2017)

Basta 3511. Io e tutti gli altri della sud in trasferta siamo d'accordo. Non si possono lasciar fuori Chalanoglu e Silva.. vogliamo tuti vedere un 343-3421


----------



## wildfrank (24 Settembre 2017)

Vedo che non ci ha capito niente nessuno: la vera colpa di oggi non è stata nè di Montella, nè dei giocatori scarichi.....
OGNI VOLTA CHE GIOCHIAMO ALLE 12:30 NON LA BECCHIAMO MAI....
Questo è il vero motivo.....


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Settembre 2017)

Questo qui sono 2 mesi che non ci sta capendo nulla, abbiamo 3 attaccanti da 15 gol a testa e ne fa giocare sempre uno solo per la gioia dei difensori avversari,
non c'è un reparto che funzioni a dovere, ogni partita una formazione o un modulo diverso e chiaro che i giocatori
fanno fatica a capire i vari meccanismi di gioco.


----------



## cubase55 (24 Settembre 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Vedo che non ci ha capito niente nessuno: la vera colpa di oggi non è stata nè di Montella, nè dei giocatori scarichi.....
> OGNI VOLTA CHE GIOCHIAMO ALLE 12:30 NON LA BECCHIAMO MAI....
> Questo è il vero motivo.....




E' forse li fanno pranzare tra mezzogiorno e la mezza..?


----------



## cris (24 Settembre 2017)

Questo qua ci fa, ragazzi.. fuori di melone


----------



## Pitermilanista (24 Settembre 2017)

Pulicinella jamme ja, sei milionario, goditi la vita, pensa a mangiarti uno spaghetto all'astice in qualche ristorantino della costiera amalfitana, 'che il lavoro non fa per te. Non QUESTO lavoro. 

Ci vuole il fuoco dentro che ti brucia per trionfare in questo mestiere, Pulicinella. Ci vogliono rabbia, cattiveria, ambizione animalesca.

Non fa per te, Pulicinella. Fidati.


----------



## cris (24 Settembre 2017)

Incompetente, molle, mezzo addormentato, incapace pure di fare le formazioni


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2017)

Ieri ho perso una partita, il DS mi ha chiesto come mai, cosa è successo e gli ho detto, ho sbagliato dei cambi.
Ci vuole tanto dire, HO SBAGLIATO?


----------

